# Wheelhorse 08B401



## CentralMassGuy (Jan 17, 2010)

Installed factory new 8HP B&S on my Wheelhorse and started it to test that I had all of the bolts/belts tight without hooking up the battery. Has electric start but now electric start not working. Think I fried the solenoid by not hooking up the battery. Engine is 195707-4525-E1-980319YD, no solenoid listed on the B&S parts web-site. Any ideas what I fried, what part # to order?

Also, any ideas where to locate a quik-attach snowblower I can re-furbish to use for the Winter? Prefer smaller size (only 8 hp)
Thanks CentralMassGuy


----------

